# How do you pronounce Breitling?



## JAYMAC10

Is it:

Bret-ling

Or

Bright-ling

I always thought it was "Bret-ling" but I watched a video and the guy pronounced it "Bright-ling"

So I just thought I would ask!

Thanks,

Jay


----------



## SnapIT

I think this will solve the problem for you.. from the oracle so to speak... almost the first word spoken..

Breitling


----------



## GTR83

I always thought it was "bright-ling". The video linked confirms that.


----------



## Fordham-NY

These are the internationally recognized symbols relating to pronunciations; each symbol/letter below corresponds to a vocal sound. For all intents and purposes, how the OP wrote out Breitling is fine, that's how most people go about finding out pronunciations, but below is a more precise, internationally recognized set of standards. In a dictionary, when you see those strange letters, they are the symbols below and they are a pronunciation guide.

tango yankee victor mike,
-Brian

http://www.cambosastra.org/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/IPA.jpg


----------



## jojo

mmmm time for this link again Watchsounds

rolex is wrong but the rest is ok

jonas


----------



## vkd668

I used to pronounce Breitling, Bret-ling. Until, one day I heard the ADs pronounced it as Bright-ling. When I call up the Breitling Service Centre, they also pronounced the name Bright-ling. That kind of confirms it for me.


----------



## Guarionex

vkd668 said:


> I used to pronounce Breitling, Bret-ling. Until, one day I heard the ADs pronounced it as Bright-ling. When I call up the Breitling Service Centre, they also pronounced the name Bright-ling. That kind of confirms it for me.


I was just going to say the same thing. Call up the breitling office and listen to reception pronunciation. I'm sure they say it correctly .


----------



## JAYMAC10

Thanks guys!


----------



## Agitater

The only problem with the chart is that it's correct only for U.S., Canadian and British pronunciation of English words. Breitling is a Swiss/German word (as distinct from German or Austrian/German) however, so "ei" is always pronounced like the sharp letter "i" as in Rider. Bright-leeng.

The chart is also wrong for exceptions such as receive, correct for exceptions such as weight, wrong for words such as height.


----------



## teeritz

One customer came into my store about six years ago, pointed to the Breitling display and said; "What price do your Burlingtons start at?"
He was way off.


----------



## Guarionex

teeritz said:


> One customer came into my store about six years ago, pointed to the Breitling display and said; "What price do your Burlingtons start at?"
> He was way off.


That's priceless LOL.

Sent from my Garminfone using Forum Runner


----------



## davey vermaak

Jojo

Yo 'bro, it's time for THIS again..........

Wus UP!

YouTube - Put Up Your Breitling - Shizzio

And with nice pictures this time......

YouTube - Shizzio - Put Up Your Breitling!!!!!

Peace out.

Y'all

.............


----------



## Guarionex

Wus UP

.............[/QUOTE]

Watch U Seek UP?
Lol.....

Sent from my Garminfone using Forum Runner


----------



## rik

someone once refered to my B-1 as a 'Breville'! It's a great watch but it doesn't toast sandwiches very well.

Although, look at the NVG compatible backlighting on the oven!!! Breville | Choose Your Country


----------



## DBreitling

The acceptable and correct pronunciation is *"Bright-ling" *
If you want to be more accurate to how I would say it in Germany, I would include a slight rolling of the "r" and more aggressive ending to the "T" to sound like *"BrrighTling"*
Sources: It is my Surname. (Last Name) 
I live in *Texas* and can only count on one hand how many people actually pronounce my name correctly on the first try
I swear If I hear one more person call me Bret-ling, I might flip.

God Bless and Gig'Em,

-David Breitling
Texas A&M University '14


----------



## Doc J

teeritz said:


> One customer came into my store about six years ago, pointed to the Breitling display and said; "What price do your Burlingtons start at?"
> He was way off.


lol

I've always called it 'Brightling' and only recently (last week) heard someone mispronounced as they asked where I got my bret-ling from. I was actually honestly confused for a few seconds until they pointed at my watch!


----------



## HeadOffice

Jojo,
Nice collection of Breitlings there...


----------



## Will3020

yep, Bright-Ling


----------

